# lighting?



## myjohnson (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey guys,

I'm looking to start my emerse tank soon. Kind of stuck on lighting. I have a few extra fixtures around...some PC, led, and t5.

Which lighting would be best or does it not matter that much?


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

I'd go with the T5 since it's a bit more efficient, but PC lighting is also fine for emersed setups. I use both on different tubs.

Not sure an LED fixture would put out light on a broad enough spectrum for the plants... but admittedly I've never tried it. If I was going to do an LED emersed setup, though, I'd probably try one of those funky grow panels with the red & blue LEDs...


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I'm not sure LEDs are there yet for the hobby. I have seen zero detailed info on bulb output. Not even a spectal output graph. The colored LEDs dont necessarily mean blue light and red light.

Were you considering T5s or T5HO? A Biax CF tube is basically a T5 or T6.


----------



## myjohnson (Jan 16, 2007)

I mean leds in a fixture made for reef or planted tanks.

Particularly, the maxspect g2 160w. I has an extra one I'm not using.


Maybe I can just try it and report back.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm with Newt on LEDs. Until we see the PAR measurements I am skeptical.


----------



## D9Vin (May 12, 2011)

I personally say try the LEDs, because I don't have any and I would like to see what happens. Throw it on there for a while and let us know what happens. Although if it was designed for reefs I don't know of it would be the right light for plants.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I'm not saying they arent there for planted tanks...........just havent seen any data that says they are.

I will say they are brite and use significantly less watts to power.


----------



## myjohnson (Jan 16, 2007)

D9Vin said:


> I personally say try the LEDs, because I don't have any and I would like to see what happens. Throw it on there for a while and let us know what happens. Although if it was designed for reefs I don't know of it would be the right light for plants.


Will do! 

I should have everything up and running tomorrow. I'll update with pics.

The maxpext I have was designed for a reef tank. But it have three channels.

1 controls 14 royal blues, 2 controls 14 whites, and 3rd controls two large white 30w LED.

I'm only going to run the white channels for now. I'm order 14 more white LEDs and switch them out with the blues.


----------



## myjohnson (Jan 16, 2007)

Michael said:


> I'm with Newt on LEDs. Until we see the PAR measurements I am skeptical.


I'd have to borrow my friend's par meter to give you my personal numbers....

But here some info on par measurements when they tested an earlier version of my fixture.

http://www.advancedaquarist.com/2011/8/aafeature

Lol, I actually have no idea how to read those graphs.


----------



## myjohnson (Jan 16, 2007)

Newt said:


> I'm not saying they arent there for planted tanks...........just havent seen any data that says they are.
> 
> I will say they are brite and use significantly less watts to power.


Here is a link to another par reading...again not mine.

http://www.captivereefs.com/forum/h...synthetic-active-radiation-measurements-8268/


----------



## myjohnson (Jan 16, 2007)

Here is a picture of my set up. Its a 10g with the maxspect led over it.

I also try to take a picture of the plant itself. This picture shows the plant two weeks in.


----------

